# SlateVSX Poor Build quality? Just me?



## Daniel James (May 20, 2021)

Hey all,

I have been using, and am a huge fan of the slate VSX headphones. The software works great, the headphones are really good too. However they seem to be poorly manufactured...well at least the ones I have are.

I bought my first pair when they were first released and the headband snapped just above the ear cup after about a month of normal use.

They sent me out a replacement saying the original versions were using the wrong build material, After about 3 months of regular use the new pair just snapped in the exact same place but over the other ear, which would suggest I wasn't doing anything specific to cause the issue.

Has anyone else picked up the set and had any similar experience? or have I just been unlucky twice?

-DJ


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2021)

Mine broke after just 6 weeks and having never left my studio desk. I even tried to take extra care of them as I knew this was a common issue.

The new batch should be available this or next week, and Slate have told me I'll be 'first' in line to get a new pair. I presume they'd do the same for you, particularly as you've had 2 pairs breaking.

I'm still in two minds about them though. They sound sooo different to my HD650's but maybe I just haven't gotten used to them yet. How do you use them? To check your mixes against when done? 
From what I've seen of your videos, you don't seem to be composing while using them.


----------



## lucor (May 21, 2021)

Mine broke as well after about 3 months of use. They say a "small percentage" of the original had a manufacturing error that's causing these issues, but at this point I feel like it has to be more than just a small percentage.

However, they also said that the new batch that they are manufacturing right now will use a completely different material for the headbands. So if you like them as much as I do I would give them another chance. I definitely will, because these things are fantastic and I wouldn't want to live without them anymore.

Biggest problem right now is that due to COVID everything is extremely delayed. Mine broke almost 4 weeks ago, and I'm still waiting for any information on when my replacement will be send out.


----------



## Daniel James (May 21, 2021)

lucor said:


> Mine broke as well after about 3 months of use. They say a "small percentage" of the original had a manufacturing error that's causing these issues, but at this point I feel like it has to be more than just a small percentage.
> 
> However, they also said that the new batch that they are manufacturing right now will use a completely different material for the headbands. So if you like them as much as I do I would give them another chance. I definitely will, because this things are fantastic and I wouldn't want to live without them anymore.
> 
> Biggest problem right now is that due to COVID everything is extremely delayed. Mine broke almost 4 weeks ago, and I'm still waiting for any information on when my replacement will be send out.


Hopefully they can get me one of these new pairs soon. This is the second time relying on this headset has fucked me when needing to work late. I mean I have them currently taped up, cause I have to still work.....its just you can feel one of the cups isn't closed up against your head.

Very frustrating, particularly happening twice. This HAS to be a common issue by this point. The thing that gets me a little irritated is they told me about the design flaw when they sent out my replacement pair....I didn't think they just sent me another flawed pair. Very very uncouth. Sent an email to support to try to arrange a replacement, It's a known and officially acknowledged problem I think I have rights to get a working pair.

It does make me slightly nervous about Slate hardware in general though. Anyone use the other hardware and have any build quality issues?

-DJ


----------



## gst98 (May 21, 2021)

Been thinking about getting a pair since launch, but hearing so many stories about poor quality have really put me off. By this point, I thought they would have fixed it. 

What worries me is that while they may be good at replacing faulty headphones right now, what happens when they break in a year or twos time? Especially considering they cost entry-level Audeze prices but seem to have the build quality of a happy meal toy.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 21, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Hopefully they can get me one of these new pairs soon. This is the second time relying on this headset has fucked me when needing to work late. I mean I have them currently taped up, cause I have to still work.....its just you can feel one of the cups isn't closed up against your head.
> 
> Very frustrating, particularly happening twice. This HAS to be a common issue by this point. The thing that gets me a little irritated is they told me about the design flaw when they sent out my replacement pair....I didn't think they just sent me another flawed pair. Very very uncouth. Sent an email to support to try to arrange a replacement, It's a known and officially acknowledged problem I think I have rights to get a working pair.
> 
> ...


You've been unlucky to get a faulty pair twice but their support will do right by you. My first set were unbalanced (image skewed slightly to one side), and they shipped a replacement pair out to me in London within 72 hours, no faffing around with the retailer I bought them from.


----------



## Daniel James (May 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> You've been unlucky to get a faulty pair twice but their support will do right by you. My first set were unbalanced (image skewed slightly to one side), and they shipped a replacement pair out to me in London within 72 hours, no faffing around with the retailer I bought them from.


Yeah I sent a support email in. I was just curious if the new build was as poor as the old...not realizing the replacement pair they sent were also the faulty version. Hopefully they are cool to send me the non shit ones asap.

-DJ


----------



## SupremeFist (May 21, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah I sent a support email in. I was just curious if the new build was as poor as the old...not realizing the replacement pair they sent were also the faulty version. Hopefully they are cool to send me the non shit ones asap.
> 
> -DJ


AFAIK there were issues with a relatively small number of the first production run, and you've been unlucky enough to get two of those pairs. They've specified different materials for the next production run but that may currently be delayed a little? By the law of averages if they sent you another original pair you'd be VERY unlucky if they broke too... But yeah, best support I've ever experienced, they won't leave you hanging.


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 21, 2021)

Thank you for this thread! Based on the glowing reviews, I was very close to pulling the trigger on the VSX headphones. But now I think I'll hold off and see how things go over the next few months.

I mean, Vi-Control is a pretty small population subset and it's concerning that this many people are experiencing the same issue. 

I am, however, quite stoked about getting them at some point. They solve a lot of problems for those of us without perfect rooms.


----------



## Daniel James (May 21, 2021)

Just got an email that a new set is being sent out. I fucking hope these are the new model!! 😂

-DJ


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Thank you for this thread! Based on the glowing reviews, I was very close to pulling the trigger on the VSX headphones. But now I think I'll hold off and see how things go over the next few months.
> 
> I mean, Vi-Control is a pretty small population subset and it's concerning that this many people are experiencing the same issue.
> 
> I am, however, quite stoked about getting them at some point. They solve a lot of problems for those of us without perfect rooms.


There's a VSX group on Facebook, and 2 threads on GearSpace with 6000 replies combined so there's plenty of users out there. Having looked thoroughly at both, it's does seem fairly common.


----------



## Daniel James (May 21, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Thank you for this thread! Based on the glowing reviews, I was very close to pulling the trigger on the VSX headphones. But now I think I'll hold off and see how things go over the next few months.
> 
> I mean, Vi-Control is a pretty small population subset and it's concerning that this many people are experiencing the same issue.
> 
> I am, however, quite stoked about getting them at some point. They solve a lot of problems for those of us without perfect rooms.


They really are great, you can do something similar with Sonarworks headphone calibration if you don't want the extra modeled rooms. But the VSX have been great for me. They sound great, the flat profile feels accurate and being able to check the stereo stage and verb size in a modelled room is invaluable when you are either working super late night or out of your regular room. Not something I do that often at the moment, but these would have been ideal when I was moving between the UK, Tokyo and LA a few years back.

So yeah keep an eye out for how the new build quality fares, but I do think they are great and worth picking up once they stop breaking from the super rare task of taking them off and putting them on 😂

-DJ


----------



## MSuperProducer (Sep 6, 2021)

I have had two additional pair sent out. I purchased my first pair back in October of 2020, my replacement (pair two) took 3 months to come but my 2nd replacement (pair 3) came in 72 hours... The first pair snapped at the pivot point... My second pair became weak mid way up the right stabilizer. I super glued one side and then the other side became weak. The issue is, plastic will wear if it bends or has enough consistent pressure on one area. People like myself who wear glasses and have ALOT of bushy hair are not going to have good luck with these...

The people who don't have issue, more than likely don't have alot of hair and/or glasses which force pressure on the already weak designed plastic stabilizer. I am tempted to design my own stabilizer and solder on wiring of my own for my original pair which eventually snapped off...

I'm going to have to pull my hair back in pony tail to prevent this from happening to my 3rd pair...

What I find interested however is, my very first pair came with metal reenforcement. My 2nd and 3rd pair is all plastic. Steve needs a better engineer on his team...


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 6, 2021)

Did you get re


MSuperProducer said:


> I have had two additional pair sent out. I purchased my first pair back in October of 2020, my replacement (pair two) took 3 months to come but my 2nd replacement (pair 3) came in 72 hours... The first pair snapped at the pivot point... My second pair became weak mid way up the right stabilizer. I super glued one side and then the other side became weak. The issue is, plastic will wear if it bends or has enough consistent pressure on one area. People like myself who wear glasses and have ALOT of bushy hair are not going to have good luck with these...
> 
> The people who don't have issue, more than likely don't have alot of hair and/or glasses which force pressure on the already weak designed plastic stabilizer. I am tempted to design my own stabilizer and solder on wiring of my own for my original pair which eventually snapped off...
> 
> ...


Did you get replacements from the 2nd batch or is it all founders editions? 
I received one from the new batch as a replacement a couple of weeks ago, but haven't had a chance to use them yet. Hopefully they are more sturdy.


----------



## MSuperProducer (Sep 6, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Did you get re
> 
> Did you get replacements from the 2nd batch or is it all founders editions?
> I received one from the new batch as a replacement a couple of weeks ago, but haven't had a chance to use them yet. Hopefully they are more sturdy.


Now they claimed it would be more sturdy but when I opened this one, it like the exact same plastic used in the last one... So I left it in the box but my original pair which I superglued finally snapped today and my first replacement pair I had to superglue some plastic beam to the said to reenforce that stabilizer and now the other side is becoming weak... So I will need to pull on the new pair I was preserving in case this happens again... 

I would be interested in seeing if your replacement pair looks any different...


----------

